# need batch file help



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey i need some help i googled a bit and didnt really find anything that could help me. but what i need is a batch file...i need one that will

1. start an exe than after completion start another


can it be done?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2008)

bump

krej any ideas?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

you could probably make/record a macro to do that for ya.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2008)

not if its going to be mass distributed.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey i need some help i googled a bit and didnt really find anything that could help me. but what i need is a batch file...i need one that will
> 
> 1. start an exe than after completion start another
> 
> ...




I think you can just use the "Call" command in your batch file.
The batch file should delay execution until the call command finishes.

Call myprogram.exe
Call mysecondprogram.exe

Haven't done much batch coding lately


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

cool thanks bud that worked now i just need to make it call another exe but i need to stall it for like 5min any idea how? the only one i could find does it for 99sec


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 28, 2008)

What devilishness are you up to if I may ask?

P.S. If it is really bad, don't tell me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

my modded forceware  i need to execute 2 diff exe's the drivers need to install first than the second after. but installing drivers takes mroe than 99seconds so i need to figure out how to stall it more


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 28, 2008)

That isn't as much fun as creating a program that continually rick rolls people  .


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> That isn't as much fun as creating a program that continually rick rolls people  .



Do I sense a little of Therm's evil side? 

@Sol ...

Doesn't the Call command delay batch execution until the executable returns ?
No matter how long that is ? Or do you need to wait for a set period after the executable returns?

This is how I thought it worked ...

Start batch file
Call program.exe
Batch file stops and waits
program.exe finishes
Batch file continues again


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

really? cool ok sweet thnaks bud!!!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

Let me know if it works for you. 
If not I will continue to help you with it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2008)

start /d "C:\path\filename1.exe" filename1.exe
TIMEOUT (up to 100000 seconds) 100000
start /d "C:\path filename2.exe" filename2.eve


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

you should use a close event than open a new .exe, not a timer or you can save your self some trouble.

http://www.csharp411.com/net-installers/

lol creator of solaris utility dvd you inspire me with confidence 

- Christine


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 21, 2008)

start /wait


----------

